# Emacs ist doof



## Patrick Kamin (7. Februar 2004)

Ganz im Gegenteil 

Moin erstmal...
Ich suche die Einstellung, wie ich dem Emacs sagen kann, dass er nach einem Zeilenumbruch, sich an dem vorigen Tab orientieren soll. Also mein Cursor soll nicht zum Zeilenanfang springen, sondern gleich formatiert unter dem Zeilenanfang der vorigen Zeile. Wäre schön, wenn da jemand bescheid wüßte, mir fehlt noch ein bisschen der Überblick in der Funktionsübersicht.

Danke


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Patrick Kamin _
> *Ganz im Gegenteil
> 
> Moin erstmal...
> ...


C = [STRG]

C-J

Die aufgerufene Funktion bekommst du mit describe Key C - h + k


----------



## Patrick Kamin (9. Februar 2004)

*-*

Fantastisch,
wie kann ich das jetzt nur dauerhaft einstellen?

Und kannst du mir vielleicht ein informatives Buch empfehlen?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Februar 2004)

*Re: -*



> _Original geschrieben von Patrick Kamin _
> *Fantastisch,
> wie kann ich das jetzt nur dauerhaft einstellen?
> 
> Und kannst du mir vielleicht ein informatives Buch empfehlen? *



Wenn dir englisch nichts ausmacht:

Oreally - Learning GNU emacs

habe ich hier, ist klasse das Buch 

und ja das kannst du dauerhaft einstellen. In deinem homeverzeichnis befindet sich eine 
datei die heisst .emacs
Dort kannst du unter der Verwendung von lisp einen Hook ansetzen und dieses für bestimmte,
oder alle modi umstellen.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (9. Februar 2004)

*-*

Alles klar, werde ich mir mal angucken das Buch.
Wie schaut so ein Hook denn aus?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Februar 2004)

*Re: -*



> _Original geschrieben von Patrick Kamin _
> *Alles klar, werde ich mir mal angucken das Buch.
> Wie schaut so ein Hook denn aus? *




(add-hook 'sprache-modus-hook 'funktion-aufzurufen)


----------



## Patrick Kamin (9. Februar 2004)

*-*

Dank dir.
Nur noch eine Frage ;-]
Wie kann ich die Zeilennummern direkt an die Zeilen zaubern?


----------

